
Red Hat CEO: Go Ahead, Copy Our Software - Garbage
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/13/red-hat-ceo-centos-open-source#awesm=~oepAt4q3aFlCno
======
WestCoastJustin
Scientific Linux [1] is also a Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) derivative and
heavily used by government labs (i.e. Fermilab/CERN) and universities. Red hat
makes lots of money off subscriptions and support, you might wonder why you
would run RHEL when you could run CentOS/SL for free. Many software vendors
like vmware/oracle/sybase will require you to run a "supported" operating
system, so you would typically run RHEL on these types of boxes, which allows
you to get support from vmware/oracle/sybase.

[1] [https://www.scientificlinux.org/](https://www.scientificlinux.org/)

------
gmuslera
Red Hat main business is services, support, training, not software by itself.
In the end, their product is their people. That a lot of business uses CentOS
just grows his potential market

And, btw, one of the factors of Microsoft dominance is copying their software
too (along with forcing hardware vendors to include it by default, of course)

